# Neue Foxit-Version schließt Executable-Sicherheitslücke



## Newsfeed (3 April 2010)

Foxit hat auf den vom PDF-Sicherheitsspezialisten Didier Stevens entwickelten Demo-Exploit reagiert und die Sicherheitslücke mit der neuen Version 3.2.1.0401 des Foxit Reader geschlossen. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

